# In need of some help....



## ~SaMaNtHa~ (Aug 16, 2013)

I am still new to the model car thing and I have a huge problem .... like a "newbie" I put paint thinner on the body of the model I was building and it melted the plastic. Now its ruined ..... I have search high and low for a place the just sales "parts" rather than buying the whole car again. Any tips?


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Buy a whole new kit and use the one for a parts source like a diorama maybe.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah, you might be out of luck. What type of model was it? I've bought a lot of model cars just to pull the engines out of them. If it's something I've got we could definitely work something out. 

If I can't help you out, I used to watch ebay a lot for good prices on model cars I was after.


----------



## ~SaMaNtHa~ (Aug 16, 2013)

Its is a 1966 Chevelle SS. I just need the body, the car and all other parts are fine .....


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Just out of curiosity why did you apply paint thinner to the body??


----------



## ~SaMaNtHa~ (Aug 16, 2013)

I was trying to put two colors on it and one ran and so I thought that I could fix it and well ...... was way wrong.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Just so you know there are other paint removal 'liquids' that will not ruin your models,
Pine-Sol
Simple Green
or Easy Off oven cleaner.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

irishtrek said:


> Just so you know there are other paint removal 'liquids' that will not ruin your models,
> Pine-Sol
> Simple Green
> or Easy Off oven cleaner.


Also Purple Power degreaser will completely remove most paints from a model without harming the plastic. Assuming you want to strip the entire paint job off the kit and start again. Had to do that more times than I'm willing to admit!


----------



## ~SaMaNtHa~ (Aug 16, 2013)

So, is the same true for cleaning brushes .....


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I know I should have asked in my last post on this thread, but what type od paint, acrylic, enamel or something else and did you use a rattle can or an airbrush??? 
And can you give us a better description besides melted???


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

~SaMaNtHa~ said:


> Its is a 1966 Chevelle SS. I just need the body, the car and all other parts are fine .....


I can't help you with that one, sorry  

Good luck with your search though!


----------

